# QUIET Wet/Dry Shop Vac



## Keith Morgan (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm looking for the quietest shop vac out there. Mine is too loud! Recommendations, please.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

"Quiet Shop Vac" may be an oxymoron! Fein used to make the quietest. I've found that the vacs that have an exhaust port (as opposed to just venting around the top cover can be toned down by adding a short hose that exhausts into something that muffles the sound. I added a piece of 2 1/2" hose to the exhaust port and terminated it in the bottom of the tool tote on the back of the base. It cut the sound by about 4 decibels. Not completely quiet, but a significant amount. If one had the space, you could make a muffler box to terminate the hose in to further quiet things.


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

I vented my 5HP ridgid shopvac ($39 on sale) to the outside. It cut the noise considerably to where you can have a normal conversation. It also allows me to use the cheap filters vs a hepa filter giving it a little more suck.

I just can't bring myself to spend $400+ on an expensive vac so this will have to work for me. My old Sears vac was over 25 years old so I expect this one will out live me.


----------



## Brian T (Nov 3, 2018)

I defend my hearing. Let 'er scream!
I'm using the same earmuffs that I used to shoot IHMSA Unlimited pistol (7mm/.308). Very loud.

I've added 4 or 5 disks of thin foam rubber sheet to the inside of the original padding.


Now with the chop saw running full speed and the ShopVac running, it's almost silent. Bit of a hiss. That's all.
What I have found is that the noises are no longer the distractions that they were.
I find myself paying very close attention to the task at hand.


----------

